# reporting someone



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

how do i go about reporting someone on this forum. Iam doing a deal with someoneand this person, through pure jealousy, has PM'd the person im dealing with saying my snake is shit basically because he wanted the snake iam getting in return. Very annoyed at this childish little prxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

theres some real A holes on the net just ignore it mate :censor:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i got a PM off saying he has spoke to the other guy about my deal. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i got a PM off saying he has spoke to the other guy about my deal. Good luck!


NAME AND SHAME


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

what a a hole


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

SteveL said:


> NAME AND SHAME


No.. Report to a moderator.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Trice said:


> No.. Report to a moderator.


BOOO......... yer what greg said :2thumb:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

how do i do it trice lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

SteveL said:


> BOOO......... yer what greg said :2thumb:


Lol I have to advise that sort of action 



Dirtydozen said:


> how do i do it trice lol


PM me or another mod.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i have PM'd you


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Trice said:


> Lol I have to advise that sort of action


whether you pay any attention to that is another matter though dirtydozen:devil:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes but if you dont and go about naming and shaming without properly dealing with the issue, then you're likely to get the thread removed. and if persisting end up getting in trouble yourself so yeah.. best to go with the advised way first.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Trice's stamp of authority


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i wouldnt name and shame him any way tbh, i think he is a complete xxxhead for doing what he has done yeah but its not something you could avoid really if i told you who it was so would be no point really


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

i had this happen to me to jonny.

also sick of no showing time wasters. 

sam


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

Sam&Si said:


> i had this happen to me to jonny.
> 
> also sick of no showing time wasters.
> 
> sam


That's the web for you. Bricks & mortar all the way! Have you ever noticed also how some forum members grow huge b**ls when sat behind a keyboard? Just an observation. This whole culture keeps me fantastically amused.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Buriram said:


> That's the web for you. Bricks & mortar all the way! Have you ever noticed also how some forum members grow huge b**ls when sat behind a keyboard? Just an observation. This whole culture keeps me fantastically amused.


 
lol yep, too true mate


----------

